# Neolamprologus brevis $$?



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

I was at the lfs today and saw something that *looked* like a multi, so I quickly took a better glance at it. I'm pretty sure it's a _Neolamprologus brevis_. It wasn't labelled and not for sale because the fish guy hadn't taken a good look at it (came by accident). So, I'm going to talk to him Wednesdayish to see if we can identify it.

How much do these guys go for?  Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Your life savings and your first child. If you don't have either, your soul will do.

Okay, well Liveaquaria sells small ones for $20. 
I think that's about how much my LFS sells them for on the occasion they get them...


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Really? I dunno if my LFS takes souls for store credit, hmm.

Well, if he asks $20, I'm not buying it. But I'm hoping if I ID it and since it was a freebee for them anyway, he might cut me a deal. He's usually good about it because I'm a regular customer and not AS stupid 

If not, oh well. Worth a try


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

I've seen them anywhere from $10 to 20.

Brevis are cool little fish.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, I *might* get it if he charges around $10. But then there's the problem of finding him a friend  This one looks healthy as far as I can tell.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Do you have shells? Or can you get some. Check craft stores for shells.  And if you can find it a friend, that would be great! Brevis form pairs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Yep, I've got shells around. The large SW snail shells, like the ones you have in your shellie tank. The LFS might give me some; they always have dead snails .

I'd be moving the shrimp from my 10g into my 20 long and redoing the 10 for the Neolamprologus. I'd put him/her in the 20, but it's heavily planted and I'm adding some leaves so the pH will be lower. It wouldn't really suit the little guy. I read they do fine as pairs in a 10g. though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, a pair would be perfect in a 10g. Hopefully you can get a deal on the little guy!


----------

